# Questions about Snowboard Protection



## Littlebigdreams (Jan 27, 2011)

Last season I snapped my humerus in half on a rail, and now I am a little paranoid about my safety. Even though I am definitely going to hit up the slopes more aggressively this season, I don't want to break anything else this time. 

I've never bought any protective gear other than helmets, so I'd love it if someone could help me answer a few questions:

1. Will wrist guards fit with snowboard gloves? The gloves I bought are an extremely snug fit, so I am not sure how I can add wrist guards to them.
2. Is body armor necessary if I am mainly going to play on small - medium kickers, rails, and boxes? I like how body armor has protection for my humerus (it's now healed), but I am worried that it will restrict too much movement or become too heavy.
3. What's the usefulness of knee pads, hip pads, or spine pads? (Once again, I would probably mainly hang onto small - medium kickers and park, probably only straight air L or XL jumps on occasion).

Thanks in advance for any helpful advice!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Wrist guards in snowboarding do more damage than good you're better to learn how to tuck and roll. If you're worried about impacting check out Poc body armor I'd say get the compression vest because you don't need all the other crap for what you're looking to do. This will protect your spine. As for ass pads/hip pads they do work and you can get the compression shorts as well. But take it from a guy that was air lifted out of a resort and almost died from an impact most of this shit is just you being paranoid and not needing it. Get over the mental fear and you'll realize a lot of this seems silly unless you're over 30.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

On the other hand... Late last season I saw I guy doing a boardslide on a rail (centered) and his board slid out and he sat hard on the rail, presumably right on his tailbone. He tried to tough it out, but a little while later I saw him being loaded into an ambulance.

I wore knee and shin pads (Pro-tec) last year and this year I'll be getting some good crash pants and a vest with spine protection. 'Course I'm slightly over 30


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

donutz once you get that ridiculous ruroc helmet you'll be almost as set as this dude:


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

hm... goggle wipers for drizzly days, headlamps for night riding, and a watch that's always accessible :laugh: :laugh:

You sure that _isn't_ a ruroc?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I took a c rail to the tail bone about 6 years ago in Steamboat and my legs went completely numb. So had ass pads and they work well then someone ganked them, then a company promised to hook me up with some and that never happened, then I just sucked it up and dealt with it. But if you do get compression shorts make sure they have the tailbone piece that's the one you really want. Most don't actually have it and concentrate on the hips/quads. 

Oh and Slyder at your level of riding with 2 kids and age you need to have some sort of protection. You didn't start riding when you were young and grew up around knowing the body/spatial relations.


----------



## Littlebigdreams (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks for the reply guys. On the note about body armor, they range in price from around 70 bucks to 300 bucks. I am absolutely confused on the brands and the specs to get. I now know that I should probably get compression vests but what does that mean even? Is it like an air bubble that protects me to some degree?


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

:laugh: BA knew I'd chime in on this one...
3 kids and daughter wants to start riding this year.

I love my Azzpadz and they have saved me several times. I'm not sure about what I'd look for when I try more rails this year. I like donutz idea of shin gaurds. I was practicing last night on my balance beam/rail in the basement and took a fall. I don't relish the idea of a slide out an a rail this year. 

But like everyone says start small


----------



## snowboardboi (Sep 10, 2011)

There are many ways to stay safe without using protective gear. Besides a helmet, rest of the injuries can be avoided. When you fall forward, land on your knees and get the habit of tucking your arms in and landing on your fore arms with your arms pointing up. When you fall backwards, bend your knees. When you do rails, remember to stay balanced. Detune edges. Avoid going on rails backwards if you're afraid of your board sliding out. Or you can shove your butt with butt pads and yes, your wrist guard will fit, but wrist guards are not an excuse to try to stop a fall with your hands. Always tuck your hands in so you don't snap your wrists.


----------



## SLshredUT (Dec 17, 2010)

Last season I shattered my radial head into 7 pieces. I will probably always need to wear elbow protection now. I researched a bunch, found POC (http://www.pocsports.com)to be the best reviewed on several different forums/product reviews/shop talk. Plus Jeremy Jones (big mtn) reps them, I think that says something pretty good about them. I subsequently ordered the Joint VPD Elbow. The only other piece of snow protection I have is a helmet. That said, as I get a little older, I am considering some shin guards (maybe some thrift store special soccer style) and tailbone protection. 

I agree with snowboardboi, teach yourself to fall right!


----------



## Riley212 (Nov 9, 2011)

Forcefield Body Armour and Climate Control Clothing

these guys make excellent CE certified body armor, i found them when looking for motorcycle protection, i have the action shorts and the limb tubes for both knees and elbows, these are the most comfortable pads i've worn an they aren't near as bulky as other stuff. They cost a lot but they also cost a lot less than a ride down the mountain in a ambulance


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

I just ordered a set of the G-Form knee pads. The same guys who make the Poron computer cases etc... I will post up a review once I get them. They look promising and they also have shin and elbow pads made of the same stuff.


----------



## Snowboard_Otaku (Oct 12, 2011)

i mean BA posted this but i slightly disagree about the wrist guards..... personally i just bought a pair this year and are looking forward to using them... some people say it just makes the force go higher on the arm but to me i rather have my forearm damaged than my wrist cause i need my wrist for my work lol.... its just a personal thing that my wrists are extra precious to me


----------



## allgrnpenguin (Jan 8, 2012)

*Read my mind!*

I am about to hit up a freestyle camp in a few weeks and was thinking about getting some protection as well. Last time I tried the park was about three years ago; smashed my knee on the edge of a fun box slipping forward and couldn't walk properly for a month! (Also fell pretty hard on my tailbone the year before - still get some pain there at times). No way I am going near any boxes or rails without some knee guards, and would like to get some impact shorts that have good tailbone protection. Any other recommendations out there?

And yes, I am over 30! It is amazing how quick your body ages once you reach your 30th b'day!


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

allgrnpenguin said:


> I am about to hit up a freestyle camp in a few weeks and was thinking about getting some protection as well. Last time I tried the park was about three years ago; smashed my knee on the edge of a fun box slipping forward and couldn't walk properly for a month! (Also fell pretty hard on my tailbone the year before - still get some pain there at times). No way I am going near any boxes or rails without some knee guards, and would like to get some impact shorts that have good tailbone protection. Any other recommendations out there?
> 
> And yes, I am over 30! It is amazing how quick your body ages once you reach your 30th b'day!


I did this quick review of a pretty sweet set of knee pads, http://www.snowboardingforum.com/equipment-reviews/44343-g-form-rpt-knee-pads.html. The other nice thing is that they pretty much cover down to the top of your boot as well. I am using the Azzpad for tailbone protection and between the two I have taken some decent hits and come away fine.


----------



## allgrnpenguin (Jan 8, 2012)

Sudden_Death said:


> I did this quick review of a pretty sweet set of knee pads, http://www.snowboardingforum.com/equipment-reviews/44343-g-form-rpt-knee-pads.html. The other nice thing is that they pretty much cover down to the top of your boot as well. I am using the Azzpad for tailbone protection and between the two I have taken some decent hits and come away fine.


Cool - thanks for the advice, will definitely check those out :thumbsup:


----------



## easton714 (Dec 28, 2011)

Where can I find this Azzpad or something similar? The only bad-body-feeling I came away with after my last trip was a sore azz.

Probably some combination of turning 30...and all the ice in Colorado!


----------



## lo0p (Feb 26, 2011)

Try XSportsProtective - The Original Protective Gear Store


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Littlebigdreams said:


> Last season I snapped my humerus in half on a rail, and now I am a little paranoid about my safety. Even though I am definitely going to hit up the slopes more aggressively this season, I don't want to break anything else this time.
> 
> I've never bought any protective gear other than helmets, so I'd love it if someone could help me answer a few questions:
> 
> ...


Protect your hands regardless...we don't use poles so hands are most exposed. Protect your tailbone from hard impacts and your hips too. I stay away from rails so I don't feel the need of spine protection, but it doesn't sound like a bad idea.

Love my Super Pipe Pro...

Level Super Pipe XCR Protective Snowboard Gloves










Crashpads
Crash Pads 2600 Dry-Power Padded Shorts











and helmet


----------

